# Marcelo Garcia and Tai Chi



## chinaboxer (Dec 2, 2009)

Marcelo Garcia opens school along with Tai Chi master Josh Waitzkin. 

http://thefightworkspodcast.com/2009/11/22/marcelo-garcia-relson-gracie/

more about Josh Waitzkin...

http://onthemat.com/articles/Josh_Waitzkin_Interview_01_25_2008.html


----------

